# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  máy ép nổi mica by Kametoco :))

## kametoco

con máy ép nổi này e tham khảo trên mạng và làm theo 1 vài thay đổi của e, trong diễn đàn có bác LedNgocHan cũng đã làm thành công cùng đợt với e, có ít hình chụp được trong lúc ráp máy up lên a e xem cho vui




e nó ép ra đc sp kiểu ntn

----------

CKD, cuong, daiduong86, duonghoang, h-d, Luyến, Minh Trần, Nam CNC, ngocsut, Ona, T12, tcm, Tuanlm

----------


## ikip337

> con máy ép nổi này e tham khảo trên mạng và làm theo 1 vài thay đổi của e, trong diễn đàn có bác LedNgocHan cũng đã làm thành công cùng đợt với e, có ít hình chụp được trong lúc ráp máy up lên a e xem cho vui
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e nó ép ra đc sp kiểu ntn


cho mình hỏi phàn khuôn anh dùng vật liều gì v , giá ntn anh

----------


## Thanh Nguyễn Quốc

Cái này làm canopy mấy đồ rc hơi bị ngon luôn ..... giá làm 1 con khoảng bn vậy anh ?

----------


## cuong

hút chân không hay khuôn vậy bạn?, mình tính làm 1 con hút pvc cho ngành gỗ mà không có kinh nghiệm

----------


## anhcos

Máy của bác là máy ép thì mình có cần làm mềm tấm mica trước khi thao tác không vậy bác?
Mình đang tính làm một con để ép hay hút gì đó mà chưa hiểu rõ cái nguyên lý của nó, bác có kinh nghiệm gì xin chỉ giúp với.

----------


## DuyManhBk

> Máy của bác là máy ép thì mình có cần làm mềm tấm mica trước khi thao tác không vậy bác?
> Mình đang tính làm một con để ép hay hút gì đó mà chưa hiểu rõ cái nguyên lý của nó, bác có kinh nghiệm gì xin chỉ giúp với.


Không làm mềm nó vỡ nát miếng mica ra bác ạ, bác buộc phải làm mềm bằng nhiệt độ cao nhưng cũng ko được lâu quá ko nó cháy hoặc bị rộp lên xấu lắm.
Nguyên lý làm mềm đơn giản thôi nó như cái lò nướng ấy mà. Trước em cũng xài món này, quan trọng là căn nhiệt cho đều đẹp, còn dập áp lực thì kiếm cái máy khí nén đẩy pittong xi lanh lên dập miếng mica vào khuôn thôi. 
Đấy là cách của em, còn bác chủ topic như thế nào thì em ko biết.  :Big Grin:  =))

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

> Không làm mềm nó vỡ nát miếng mica ra bác ạ, bác buộc phải làm mềm bằng nhiệt độ cao nhưng cũng ko được lâu quá ko nó cháy hoặc bị rộp lên xấu lắm.
> Nguyên lý làm mềm đơn giản thôi nó như cái lò nướng ấy mà. Trước em cũng xài món này, quan trọng là căn nhiệt cho đều đẹp, còn dập áp lực thì kiếm cái máy khí nén đẩy pittong xi lanh lên dập miếng mica vào khuôn thôi. 
> Đấy là cách của em, còn bác chủ topic như thế nào thì em ko biết.  =))


Bác căn nhiệt bằng cách gì mà nó phủ đều trên diện rộng được thế bác?

----------


## DuyManhBk

> Bác căn nhiệt bằng cách gì mà nó phủ đều trên diện rộng được thế bác?


Em là Duymanhbk đây mà nick kia quên mật khẩu nên xài nick này.
Nguyên lý y hệt như cái lò nướng bánh, nướng thị gà,... bán ở mấy cửa hàng điện máy bác ạ, nhưng chỉ cần dàn nóng phía trên, cần thiết thì làm 1 cái quạt đối lưu cho nó đều nhiệt. Nhưng cái ngăn làm nóng ấy, phải rộng, trước em làm là 1,5x1,5m, và kích thước lớn nhất có thể dập là 50x50cm.

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

Vật liệu ép là mica/tấm nhựa foam pvc đều được cả phải không bác, ngoài ra có dùng thêm vật liệu nào nữa không?

----------


## lonnit

> Máy của bác là máy ép thì mình có cần làm mềm tấm mica trước khi thao tác không vậy bác?
> Mình đang tính làm một con để ép hay hút gì đó mà chưa hiểu rõ cái nguyên lý của nó, bác có kinh nghiệm gì xin chỉ giúp với.


A CÓ nhu cầu qua xưởng e tham khảo.
bên e có máy hút mica khổ lớn bằng dầu thủy lực.giá cả thương lượng.
điạ chỉ:cty tnhh kĩ thuật CNC VIET.844 PHÚC DIỄN TỪ LIÊM HÀ NỘI.
LIÊN HỆ:mr BAO 0978064103

----------


## ngocbh2001

Các bác xem cái miếng nhựa ở mặt trước của bộ điều khiển nhiệt họ ép nổi trên vật liệ gi các bác

----------


## ngocbh2001

Mình bổ xung thêm :cái khuôn ép nó được làm mát bằng nước để định hình mica cho chuẩn

----------


## toviadv

> cho mình hỏi phàn khuôn anh dùng vật liều gì v , giá ntn anh


Anh chị biết ở Sài Gòn xưởng nào làm gia công cái khung nhôm của hộp đèn không.
Uốn như vậy nè.



Nếu biết xin báo giúp em nhé.  toviadv@gmail.com

----------

